# epistane - NO PCT???



## gwb90 (Sep 29, 2008)

thinking about starting a cycle. got this from the epistane site.

No PCT (Dr.D pulse method; take only 3X per week, preferably on lifting days):

Weeks Dosages

week1 40mg (start at 10mg first day and move up 10mg each day)

week2	40mg

week3	Off

week4	Off

week5	40mg (start at 10mg first day and move up 10mg each day) week6	40mg

week7-8 Off

cheers

gb


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Epistane is a steroid/PH so will effect the natty test levels in my opinion it is foolish to think you need no PCT


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

better off doing a low dose dbol cycle bud.

you wont get much support for it but it does do the trick if youre trainings going well.

you WILL get shutdown tho.


----------



## predatorN (Mar 16, 2009)

I would not recommend any use of prohormones including epistane without using PCT support supplements for any cycle over a week.


----------



## maidenscotland (Mar 10, 2009)

After my cycle of epistine i use Novedex XT as my pct.


----------



## Outgoingguy (Apr 6, 2008)

The question of PCT, you just have to go back to physiology. Firstly, why would you need a PCT... it is because if your body is over exposed to a hormone is down regulates the receptors and there are often other hormonal systems adapting. Therefore, anything that would increase overall testosterone and work would need a PCT.


----------



## dogfox (Dec 5, 2009)

Epistane is methylated Epitiostanol (created in the 60's) which was used as a treatment for breast cancer. Epistane is a strong anti-estrogen, has weak androgenic effect, yet relatively high anabolic properties.

So to reiterate what PScarb said...its more than foolish to think there is no PCT required.

It is a steroid...

Do your research before you use these substances


----------



## dogfox (Dec 5, 2009)

crazycal1 said:


> better off doing a low dose dbol cycle bud.
> 
> you wont get much support for it but it does do the trick if youre trainings going well.
> 
> you WILL get shutdown tho.


quite simply put.... no. What are you basing this on?

Very poor advice, especially for a guy new to the game.

epistane is excellent for lean gains.

Run @ 10-30mgs for 3 weeks and 10-15lbs will be afforded to you (around a stone)

Dbol only cycles are notoriously horrific... lose gains, get way to shut dwn for what you get in return. Toxic as a mother ****er.

Now if you ran test with it thats a diff. story.

Epistane, superdrol, halodrol, promagnon etc. - these are the compounds you want for a short oral cycle that yield lean keepable gains.

Dbol, abombs and any other highly estrogenic, maximum shutdown drugs used almost solely for kick starting an injectable cycle you do not want for a first run or for any stand alone run.

And to the thread starter:

PLease grab yourself some cycle or life support by annabolic innovations for on cycle - preload for a week and take it thru your pct aswell.

And get some fish oils - take all day.

1 GALLON water

lots of lean protein, lots of good clean food, veg and fruit.

Low sodium and high potassium diet.

and train smart.

lastly do a PCT of nolva for 4 weeks @ 20/20/10/10

not novedex xt - i wont even get into why thats a bad idea


----------



## Lbertov05 (Jun 27, 2008)

Where can I get Nolva, all I have come across is a liquid form. Is there a pill form and what dosage do you recommend.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

> quite simply put.... no. What are you basing this on?
> 
> Very poor advice, especially for a guy new to the game.


i dunno how long he`s been training i just gave my opinion based on his question.

he was looking at doing a daft cycle so as to minimize what he was taking i`m guessing..

pro steroids big whoop they do the same as dbol..

so i recommended he tried what i tried.

which worked for me.

and i lost no gains..

if you lose youre gains youre relying on the drugs too much..



> Dbol only cycles are notoriously horrific... lose gains, get way to shut dwn for what you get in return. Toxic as a mother ****er.


lol just lol

maybe i tried a different type of dbol...


----------

